# * 10 best fighters not signed by UFC @ end of 2011*



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Its almost 2011, so which fighters are the best that by the end of 2011 will NOT be signed by ufc? 
(no particular order)

1. *Werdum*- Doesn’t have exclusive strikeforce contract, and may be fighting next in either japan or abu dhabi next . After that in strikeforce probably against Alistair overeem, but is locked in strikeforce for years to come. 

2. *Fedor*: was offered a great deal from the UFC, but fedor's association with m-1 and vadim finkelstein will deny him the opportunity to fight in the ufc. He’s signing a new contract with strikeforce, Fighting next in January. M1 rejected Antonio Silva and wants Werdum but will probably fight Josh Barnett whose the best Pride heavyweight Fedor never fought.

3. *Brett Rogers*: Fighting next probably January 29th vs Ray Sefo, and in the future probably against other strikers like Lavar Johnson, Del Rosario, Kharitonov and maybe Arlovski rematch.

4. *Daniel Cormier*: he has 5 more fights with strikeforce as of now.. will fight Jan 7 against Devin Cole. Wants to fight Chad Griggs (who beat Lashley)

5. *Gilbert Melendez*: Avenged losses to Ishida and Thomson and defeated Aoki. Is the current strikeforce champion and training partner of Jake Shields, Nick Diaz and Nate Diaz. signed new contract with strikeforce. Next fight probably 2011 rubber match with Thomson

6. *Ronaldo “Jacare”*: may be locked up in championship clause. Expressed interest in fighting in ufc, but signed a new contract following his win over Tim Kennedy. Is training partner of fellow middleweight champion Anderson Silva

7. *Rafael “Feijao”*: may be locked up in championship clause. His trainer planned for him to be the ufc champion. Is fighting next most likely Dan Henderson. Other possible opponents include Mike Kyle and Mousasi.

8. *Gegard Mousasi*: signed a 4 fight deal for 2 years with Strikeforce. he is rumored to be fighting JLB next in Dream. Will fight next in Strikeforce Feb 2011 probably against mike kyle 

9. *Lawal*: previously expressed interest in fighting in UFC and was compared to Phil Davis and Jon Jones, and also had some rivalry going with rampage. he wont be fighting until mid 2011 due to knee injury. Opponents could be Hendo, or Mousasi rematch. Has 2-3 fights left in strikeforce.

10. *Jorge Santiago*: claims to like his Japanese contract and will fight for strikeforce where they will allow him to keep it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice list. I'd throw Alistair Overeem somewhere in that list as well. And i'm not so sure about Rogers anymore. In his last fight he won a decision over Warpath which can't be good.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Gerald Harris :sarcastic12:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Paul Daley... Although if he KOs Noons and Diaz i think Dana may back track on what he said after UFC 113


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Paul Daley... Although if he KOs Noons and Diaz i think Dana may back track on what he said after UFC 113


Agreed.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice list, this is mine with a few modifications:

1. Fedor
2. Cormier
3. Melendez
4. Jacare
5. Hector Lombard
6. Mousasi
7. Lawal
8. Alvarez
9. Overeem
10. Nick Diaz

In no particular order.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

1. *Hector Lombard* the Bellator MW champion is 20-0-1 in his last 21 fights but it's not who he's beating it's how he finishes them 11 wins in the first round...for a middle weight.

2. *Shinya Aoki* - a submission machine, he fills in a hole that the LW is missing a true bad guy. 

3. *Gegard Mousasi* - the man who currently holds the Dream belt and used to hold the Strikeforce belt Mousasi may not have the wrestling to survive in the UFC but he sure has the match ups (start with Bonnar then Machida, then Rua's)

4. *Fabricio Werdum *- the Fedor killah had a nice run in the UFC before not resigning now you can bring him in and give him the fights we want to see (Mir).

5/6. *Nick Diaz/Jason Miller* - two men one fight, what better proof of UFC dominance than to put together the fight Strikeforce couldn't. Don't be scarred homie.

7. *Gilbert Melendez* - the current LW champion would provide just that much more fresh blood in an amazing division.

8. *Gerard Harris* - BRING BACK GERALD

9. the winner of *Sylvia/Rizzo* - familiar faces the UFC doesn't need new prospects as much as they need middle men for the prospects to move over.

10. *Dan Severn* - how many fights do you think the Beast won in 2010 - five he won five fights and they were all finishes! in one year this 52 years young kid is a testament to the safety of MMA. He has 96 wins and what would be better than for the UFC to sign him so he can get his 100th win under the UFC banner.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Paul Daley... Although if he KOs Noons and Diaz i think Dana may back track on what he said after UFC 113


I agree. Paul Daley belongs to the UFC. If Karo found his way back then i hope Daley finds as well. Although what he did was awful and Daley deserved to make an example of i'm still sure Dana will bring him back.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

My dream list:

1. Alistair Overeem
2. Fedor
3. Jorge Santiago
4. Bibiano Fernandes
5. Marlon Sandro
6. Dan Henderson
7. Nick Diaz
8. Masenori Kanehara
9. Hector Lombard
10. Gilbert Melendez


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

1. Overeem
2. Melendez
3. Aoki
4. Nick Diaz
5. Daley
6. Alvarez
7. Fedor
8. Miller
9. Mousasi
10. Woodley (This guy is future champ!)


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

SeanY said:


> 1. Overeem
> 2. Melendez
> 3. Aoki
> 4. Nick Diaz
> ...


*
*

I like, and agree.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

My list...in order.

1. Werdum
2. Ubereem
3. Melendez - I don't get why Aoki is on so many lists. 
4. Fedor
5. Nick Diaz
6. Jacare
7. Lombard
8. Dan Henderson-I want him in some good matchups before he retires. Belfort, Wandy, Forrest all seem like fun fights.
9. Feijao
10. Jorge Santiago

I think King Mo, Mousassi, Aoki, and Rogers are all pretty overrated.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

1. Overeem (Biggest signing - he could very well be the best HW in the world)
2. Fedor
3. Rogers
4. Nick Diaz at WW
5. Noons (as a MMA lightweight)
6. Lombard
7. Feijao
8. Moussasi
9. Eddie Alvarez
10. Werdum


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Nice list, this is mine with a few modifications:
> 
> 1. Fedor
> 2. Cormier
> ...


i honestly believe that Bellator will be out of business within a year. wether fighters like Lombard, Alvarez and Raphael Davis sign with UFC or Strikeforce or somewhere else remain to be seen, but if they dont sign with ufc they definetly belong on this list.

i also believe that Overeem and Nick Diaz are UFC bound soon, especially if Nick Diaz can "play the game"


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Jacare
Overeem
Fedor
Melendez
Lombard
Alvarez
Moussasi
Mo Lawal
Feijao


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Sekou said:


> Gerald Harris :sarcastic12:


Like many i also felt like that was a bullshit release, but i dont see him being among the top fighters.



edlavis88 said:


> Paul Daley... Although if he KOs Noons and Diaz i think Dana may back track on what he said after UFC 113


Hes definetly one of the top fighters and he proved it numerous times despite being somewhat 1d, but at the same time the UFC is right by never letting him back after what he did.

The most common additions i see are Alistair Overeem, nick diaz, hector lombard and eddie alvarez. I definetly think they should all be in the top 10, but i also think they will sooner rather then later be in ufc. Overeem said he wants to be the ufc champion, nick diaz claimed the same. Regarding Bellator and its fighters future, its unknown at the moment so we have to see how much can bellator survive.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

In order:

1- Overeem
2- Melendez
3- Lombard
4- Alvarez
5- Werdum
6- Jacare
7- Mayhem
8- Diaz
9- Daley
10- Fedor

Maybe Feijao and Mousasi too. I'd like for Lawal, Cromier and Joe Warren to get a bit more experience first.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jason 'Mayhem Miller
Alistair Overeem
Gilbert Melendez
Fedor Emelianenko
Eddie Alvarez
Hector Lombard
Ronaldo 'Jacare' Souza
Paul Daley
Bibiano Fernandes
Gegard Mousasi


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

What is the big deal with Daley? Other than not being able to compete for the title in this division...since there are so many good wrestlers at the top...what fights are there really for him? What stand up wars could he even be in at 170 in the UFC? Alves is the only fight that I think would be a really good fight for Daley. There really isn't many strikers in this division. I see no need to bring Daley back...nothing that exciting for him in teh UFC.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What is the big deal with Daley? Other than not being able to compete for the title in this division...since there are so many good wrestlers at the top...what fights are there really for him? *What stand up wars could he even be in at 170 in the UFC?* Alves is the only fight that I think would be a really good fight for Daley. There really isn't many strikers in this division. I see no need to bring Daley back...nothing that exciting for him in teh UFC.


Condit, Hardy, Sanchez, MacDonald, Penn and Diaz are all fights I wouldn't mind seeing.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Guys i have said it before even got flamed on it, Tyron woodley will be the ufc 170 champ if he every comes over. Dude has it all and is just getting better.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Alexander Emelianenko


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

anyone with rogers on the list should be shot, he sucks and is very ovrrated for a crap fighter who is isn't even in the top 10.

1.Werdum
2/3 Fedor and Alexsander
4.Lombard
5.the reem
6.fejou
7.melandez
8.jacare
9.alvarez
10.woodley


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> anyone with rogers on the list *should be shot*, he sucks and is very ovrrated for a crap fighter who is isn't even in the top 10.
> 
> 1.Werdum
> 2/3 Fedor and Alexsander
> ...


no, anyobody with a spelling like yours should be shot. not just the spelling in this thread but in every other you post in. and by post in i mean troll in.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

NO specific order (except #1!) just how they came to me. 

1. Jason Mayhem Miller
2. Alistair Overeem
3. Fedor Emelianenko
4. Ronaldo Souza
5. Fabricio Werdum
6. Nick Diaz
7. Gegard Mousasi
8. Eddy Alvarez
9. Cung Le
10. Gilbert Melendez


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> no, anyobody with a spelling like yours should be shot. not just the spelling in this thread but in every other you post in. and by post in i mean troll in.


boy thats funny because everyone is laughing at you in other lounges saying how much of a douche you are and how it is weird you having been banned yet, also im a vampire aren't I?:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Guys i have said it before even got flamed on it, Tyron woodley will be the ufc 170 champ if he every comes over. Dude has it all and is just getting better.


Must admit I haven't seen much of this guy, but if he is half as good as you say, hopefully he can be bought in, perhaps along with Ben Askren for some challenges to GSP considering after Shields, there is absolutely nothing left.

Also, though I would rather Jacare and then Lombard be bought in to challenge Silva, Cung Le V Anderson would be one wicket stand-up war!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i would also think mousasi is a notable fighter that should be signed


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

some additional fights announced involving my top 10, so i will summarize.

Werdum is fighting Alistair Overeem in the spring. 
i predict a win by the OWGP K-1 champion overeem. following that he will join ufc

Fedor is probably fighting Antonio Silva in the January 29 card. i predict fedor to beat silva like he beat nogueira. as a result, i doubt ufc will want antonio silva coming off a loss to fedor, and he might end up back on my top 10 list. though Silva should definetly fight in UFC.

Rogers is probably fighting on the Fedor card against Ray Sefo. Sefo should have the striking advantage, and expect Rogers to take Sefo to the ground. if no, we might see Sylvia vs Mercer 2 (mma striker trying to strike with k-1 striker).

Cormier is fighting in the challengers card against Devin Cole, and should go 7-0 in his busy mma career.

Gilbert Melendez is probably headed for a rubber match with Thomson.

Jacare is probably fighting Robbie Lawler for the title.

Feijao is probably fighting Dan Henderson for the title

Mousasi's fight is now changed to K-1 rules match in Dream Dynamite! on NYE against heavyweight champion Kyotaro.

Lawal is sidelined due to injury, and personally i would have preferred to see him fight henderson while feijao fighting kyle. i dont know of any good fights for him in strikeforce. i think its time to pack up and move to ufc.

jorge santiago hasnt really signed with anybody yet but wants to compete in japan so will probably sign with strikeforce. he is the least important fighter on my list, and i could replace him with Antonio Silva, Robbie Lawler, Nick Diaz or Marlon Sandro.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

SeanY said:


> 1. Overeem
> 2. Melendez
> 3. Aoki
> 4. Nick Diaz
> ...





Indestructibl3 said:


> [/B]
> 
> I like, and agree.





marcthegame said:


> Guys i have said it before even got flamed on it, Tyron woodley will be the ufc 170 champ if he every comes over. Dude has it all and is just getting better.





UFC_OWNS (banned) said:


> 1.Werdum
> 2/3 Fedor and Alexsander
> 4.Lombard
> 5.the reem
> ...


I see Woodley poppin up from time to time. I like him,but i just dont see him top 10 yet or in near future. He needs to improve ALOT. He nearly lost his fight to Nathan Coy, and Coy never fought for ufc before.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Nick Diaz should make the top 10 now.
Unfortunately he signed a multi-year contract with strikeforce, and will not be competing in ufc as previously suggested, so i have to add him to the top 10

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Diaz-Inks-Multi-Year-Extension-with-Strikeforce-29045


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hector Lombard and Alistair Overeem will both be in the UFC by 2012.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds like "The top ten fighters in Strike Force" to me...

1. Eddie Alvarez
2. Ben Askren
3. Aoki
4. Werdum
5. Lombard
6. Fedor
7. Ubereeem
8. Jason Miller
9. Nick Diaz
10. Jacare

Of course, #11 is the Undertaker.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Big problem with the Overeem mentioning is he likes to fight in K-1 and for good reason as that is where he makes the big money.

Would DW risk Overeem being UFC HW champ and then fighting in the K-1 GP, me think not.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you know a good heavyweight that probably noone knows about and he would be a good signing? Jim York, he has 15 wins 4 losses, he is a new zealander, trains at my gym(but no bias), he has vsed 20-2 dave herman, KOED james thompson and has had fights with antonio silva and he has koed brad morris who fought cain a while back and has beaten peter graham the kickboxer. i know most of these are no names but i think he would be a solid signing and he is on a 5 fight win streak.

check him out on wikipedia


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Hector Lombard and Alistair Overeem will both be in the UFC by 2012.


QFT



TraMaI said:


> Sounds like "The top ten fighters in Strike Force" to me...
> 
> 1. Eddie Alvarez
> 2. Ben Askren
> ...


you say my list is "strikeforce", while on your list only 3 out of 10 dont fight for strikeforce:confused02: Aoki just fought for strikeforce.
anyways i believe bellator will go out, and overeem will go in much sooner then the end of 2011.

Nick Diaz and Robbie Lawler are avoiding the UFC by extending their contracts to multi-year with strikeforce. they will lose to the champions anyways. i love to watch them fight though no doubt.

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you know a good heavyweight that probably noone knows about and he would be a good signing? Jim York, he has 15 wins 4 losses, he is a new zealander, trains at my gym(but no bias), he has vsed 20-2 dave herman, KOED james thompson and has had fights with antonio silva and he has koed brad morris who fought cain a while back and has beaten peter graham the kickboxer. i know most of these are no names but i think he would be a solid signing and he is on a 5 fight win streak.
> 
> check him out on wikipedia


Dude....Thompson is a joke and submitting a kickboxer just ain't impressive...He'd be good for the international cards In Australia I suppose as a card filler but really there aren't any HW in the UFC right now that I think he could beat.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> QFT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be incredibly foolish for Robbie Lawler to go back to the UFC. Lawler is a mid tier at best fighter who somehow has SF baffled into paying him like he is top of the food chain 185lb fighter. Lawler would never be close to the star in the UFC he is in SF.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Alexander Emelianenko
Alistair Overeem
Gergard Mousasi
Mohammed Lawal


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

fedor


----------



## TomUK (Nov 22, 2009)

Jimi Manuwa!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

strikersrevenge said:


> Alexander Emelianenko
> Alistair Overeem
> Gergard Mousasi
> Mohammed Lawal
> Fedor


Aleks- contagious, just lost to a kickboer
Overeem-hopefully coming
Mousasi- listed
Lawal- listed
Fedor- listed...



TomUK said:


> Jimi Manuwa!


coming


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> Aleks- contagious, just lost to a kickboer
> Overeem-hopefully coming
> Mousasi- listed
> Lawal- listed
> ...



a 35 year old kickboxer. alexander will return better than ever. i want a rematch


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> no, anyobody with a spelling like yours should be shot. not just the spelling in this thread but in every other you post in. and by post in i mean troll in.


well thats the pot calling the kettle back!


----------



## Fabolouslife (Sep 29, 2010)

No Nick Diaz?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Fabolouslife said:


> No Nick Diaz?


he definetly deserves it skillwise, but i guess until he puts his act together he wont be welcome there. and they already got his brother.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> he definetly deserves it skillwise, but i guess until he puts his act together he wont be welcome there. and they already got his brother.


he resigned with strikeforce and dana said in a interview that he likes nick but he doesn't play the game so he can't afford to have him in the ufc with his hijinks like the post fight brawl with miller.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick also caused a big scene at a post fight press conference after one of Nates fights and had to be escorted out if I remember correctly.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

standing up for his brother. it's a business yea, but they are brothers. if you'd die for ur bro, u'd stand up for him at a press conference. someone probably insulted nate and nick just challenged him right there ya know. simple shit.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Nice list, this is mine with a few modifications:
> 
> 1. Fedor
> 2. Cormier
> ...


I'd swap Cormier with Paul Daley/ Melvin Manhoef or Robbie Lawler but all in all a great list of fighters


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice list. Fedor, Werdum and Overeem needs to come.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Daniel Cormier just improved to 7-0. Woodley to 8-0

the rest of the heavyweights are occupied as Fedor vs Antonio Silva, Ubereem vs Werdum, Rogers vs Barnett and Arvloski vs Kharitonov are in tournament brackets.

Mousasi, Feijao and Lawal are currently battling for 205lbs title losing to one another.

Jacare should fight Jorge Santiago after he disposes of Robbie Lawler.
Gilbert Melendez is their homeboy, but no competition. should really follow jake shields.
bellator i still pray to get buried by ufc (to get lombard)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> Daniel Cormier just improved to 7-0. Woodley to 8-0
> 
> the rest of the heavyweights are occupied as Fedor vs Antonio Silva, Ubereem vs Werdum, Rogers vs Barnett and Arvloski vs Kharitonov are in tournament brackets.
> 
> ...


i want lombard in the ufc very much, but bellator is likely to stay


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i want lombard in the ufc very much, but bellator is likely to stay


why you say that?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

What about Krazy Horse Bennett? He did KO Wanderlei...

Also, Lee f'n Murray. He can soccer kick Tito straight out of the UFC...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> why you say that?


they got a new deal with mtv and thats a popular channel so i think they will be fine until then.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

1. Fedor
2. Aoki
3. Melendez
4. Cung Le
5. Overeem
6. Lombard
7. Nick Diaz
8. Shane Del Rasario
9. Woodley
10. Eddie Alvarez


List goes on id say them are my top guys.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> Daniel Cormier just improved to 7-0. Woodley to 8-0 Del Rasario isnt neither is his opponent. again further evidence that SF has a better overall HW division.
> 
> the rest of the heavyweights are occupied as Fedor vs Antonio Silva, Ubereem vs Werdum, Rogers vs Barnett and Arvloski vs Kharitonov are in tournament brackets.
> 
> ...


i agree with most of what you said.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> What about Krazy Horse Bennett? He did KO Wanderlei...
> 
> Also, Lee f'n Murray. He can soccer kick Tito straight out of the UFC...


Lee Murray is kind of eh..


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Lee Murray is kind of eh..


Before or during Moroccan prison?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Before or during Moroccan prison?


He would have been top 10 in the world and probably the best English fighter around at present such a waste of talent , i dont think o fthe current guys could go 3 rounds and lose a close UD to Silva , not to mention he slapped Rivera with a sick sub , so i wonder how Bisping will do.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> they got a new deal with mtv and thats a popular channel so i think they will be fine until then.


fine you say?
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Update-Zuffa-Gains-Legal-Edge-on-Bellator-29437


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Siyar Bahadsurzada

Daniel Cormier

pretty much all of the Strikeforce heavyweights.

Muhammad Lawal


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

strikersrevenge said:


> Siyar Bahadsurzada
> 
> Daniel Cormier
> 
> ...


Siyar??? are you serious?

I agree with the strikeforce heavyweights, also definetly Mo, and throw in Gilbert Melendez. Then the UFC will have all the best. Of course assuming the Bellator guys move in.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

This just in Jorge Santiago signed with UFC

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Santiago-Signs-with-UFC-Likely-Returns-May-28-30096

He won 11 out of 12 matches since his release from UFC against tough opposition including Mamek Khalidov (his only loss and decision win)Jeremy Horn, Prangley, Siyar (the aforementioned above), Nakamura and Misaki twice.
My prediction is similar to others making their return to UFC, no change in result. His chin is still suspect, but I wish him all the best defenitely deserved.

also looking forward to the Strikeforce Heavyweight GP, alot of candidates there.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Siyar Bahadurazada would be fantastic in the UFC.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

my updated top picks:
1. Strikeforce heavyweight GP participants (especially Big Foot, Ubereem and Werdum, just get them all Dana who cares if some are coming off a loss dont be stupid)
2. Gilbert Melendez
3. Hector Lombard

Jacare and Feijao are a little green give them more time to develop. same for Mousasi and Mo, Askren and Eddie Alvarez. 
Fedor got his career ruined by M-1.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yep m-1 deserves to go bankrupt for ruining fedors legitimacy


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yep m-1 deserves to go bankrupt for ruining fedors legitimacy


I wouldn't say that they ruined his career. They preserved his legions of fans and effectively kept his record of being undefeatable.


Say hypothetically when Pride became part of the UFC Fedor signed with the UFC (with no management) and Cro Cop signed with Strikeforce (with M-1 style managers).

You would of seen Cro Cop on CBS and being watched by millions, rising up in roman armor, beating up cans, ducking Overeem. Then leading up to this 2011 Grand Prix and likely beaten by Ubereem.

Fedor would have maybe gone tit for tat with Couture - maybe Couture wins, maybe Fedor who knows... then Brock or Carwin would of KOed or TKOed one of them. Then Cain would have come along and perhaps TKOed one of them. Fedor would be gate keeping, maybe an old-timer rematch here and there.


Cro Cop would have retained and perhaps gained a larger fan base, gained a new 'aura.' While Fedor, getting beaten, would have dropped in the rankings and lost his aura.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yep m-1 deserves to go bankrupt for ruining fedors legitimacy


hopefully M-1 and Bellator go down in flames this year, both corrupt and have some valuable fighters locked



MrObjective said:


> I wouldn't say that they ruined his career. They preserved his legions of fans and effectively kept his record of being undefeatable.
> 
> 
> Say hypothetically when Pride became part of the UFC Fedor signed with the UFC (with no management) and Cro Cop signed with Strikeforce (with M-1 style managers).
> ...


I will definetly say they %100 ruined his career. Other then the Rogers fight (who some say exposed Fedor the first time) he had no success in Strikeforce. In the UFC you could lose 2 in a row and have 2 more opportunities because youre in the Major leagues. Not only they ruined Fedor they also ruined strikeforce (just like Bodog and Affliction)

Its just hilarious how Fedor loses back to back to top 10 fighters and suddenly "maybe he loses to couture".
reminds me of that pre-werdum thread of how fans will react to a fedor loss "andy wang > Fedor". And what you said about Cro Cop is absolutely ridiculous.

I hope your post was sarcastic, I really do.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I would love to have gergard and souza in the UFC


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> my updated top picks:
> 1. Strikeforce heavyweight GP participants (especially Big Foot, Ubereem and Werdum, just get them all Dana who cares if some are coming off a loss dont be stupid)
> 2. Gilbert Melendez
> 3. Hector Lombard
> ...


No love for Nick Diaz?


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK here is my list

1. Alistair Overeem

2. Rafael Cavalcante

3. Dan Henderson

4. Nick Diaz

5. Ronaldo Souza

6. Paul Daley

7. Brett Rogers

8. Sergei Kharintov

9. Tyron Woodley

10. Muhammed Lawal


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

SlowGraffiti said:


> No love for Nick Diaz?


Hes definetly up there in terms of skill.

only problem is Dana White is concerned regarding his behavior inside and outside the ring.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

John8204 said:


> 10. *Dan Severn* - how many fights do you think the Beast won in 2010 - five he won five fights and they were all finishes! in one year this 52 years young kid is a testament to the safety of MMA. He has 96 wins and what would be better than for the UFC to sign him so he can get his 100th win under the UFC banner.


I love Severn, he's a legend, but everyone he's ever faced in this last 20 odd fights have all been major cans. If he faced a bottem end UFC heavyweight like Beltran or McCorkle he'd get smashed.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Good list.

I'd probably switch Fedor and Rogers for Overeem and Mayhem Miller though. Pretty sure Melendez just signed a new contract with Strikeforce so I doubt we'll be seeing him anytime soon.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Good list.
> 
> I'd probably switch Fedor and Rogers for Overeem and Mayhem Miller though. *Pretty sure Melendez just signed a new contract with Strikeforce so I doubt we'll be seeing him anytime soon.*


Mayhem Miller is coming.

the point of this thread is the best fighters that are NOT going to sign soon.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i want mayhem to beat souza first then come to the ufc


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i want mayhem to beat souza first then come to the ufc


Jacare said he doesnt want to fight Mayhem.
He said he is levels above him now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> Jacare said he doesnt want to fight Mayhem.
> He said he is levels above him now.


well that is BS for him to say that because mayhem lost a decision to him and was smashing him in dream till he got dqed, he would beat souza right now i think souza got exposed stamnding and his subs weren't that hard to escape in the lawler fight.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well that is BS for him to say that because mayhem lost a decision to him and was smashing him in dream till he got dqed, he would beat souza right now i think souza got exposed stamnding and his subs weren't that hard to escape in the lawler fight.


I gave Mayhem alot of credit when he avoided getting submitted by Jacare in both fights.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah exactly and i think miller would tko him now, jacare just doesnt want to lose to the only worthy contender


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Main guys I want to see in the UFC who will NOT be there by end of 2011 IMO.

Melendez

Alvarez

Overeem

Jacare

Lombard

Mousasi

That is all at the moment.

Other notable mentions: Feijao, Mo Lawal, Roger Gracie, Ben Askren, Del Rosario, Cormier, but I think all these guys can still improve before moving into the deeper pools of talent the UFC will provide.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

After Mousasi's unreal defeat of K-1 HW Champion Kyotaro, he has to be number one on this list. That guy on a good day is absolutely unstoppable. The UFC would be the motivation he needs to get focused.



edit: Miller wouldn't defeat Jacare now. I think just the opposite.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i want miller, overeem and moresaucy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jacare would lose, his stand up stinks and miller would beat him up, he would also avoid the takedown and jacare couldnt sub hm the first 2 times and miller was winning the 2nd clash, we'll see because that will be the next middleweight title fight


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> jacare would lose, his stand up stinks and miller would beat him up, he would also avoid the takedown and jacare couldnt sub hm the first 2 times and miller was winning the 2nd clash, we'll see because that will be the next middleweight title fight


If that's true Miller would be banging for a Jacare rematch and not trying to pick a fight with Diaz. Miller has lost twice to the Souza and I think he knows he'd just get controlled on the ground in the third fight.


Of course Jacare wouldn't submit him, Miller is unsubmittable.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Main guys I want to see in the UFC who will NOT be there by end of 2011 IMO.
> 
> Melendez
> 
> ...


I titally agree except for you left out Werdum and Antonio Silva. I think beating Fedor should award you a spot in the UFC IMO.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Werdum

Overeem

Lombard

Alvarez

Gegard

Melendez

BigFoot

Diaz

Jacare


those are the guys I wanna see in the UFC


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Considering Feijao lost now to a washed up Dan Henderson, while being ranked at the top of the SF LHW division, heres my new list

1. Gilbert Melendez
2. Alistair Overeem
3. Antonio Silva
4. Hector Lombard
5. Jacare


----------

